# Caad9 headset part question.



## chibi (Mar 9, 2008)

What do you call the piece of plastic that sits on the top of the head tube below
the 1 1/8 spacers?. It looks like a cone but the top is flat. I want to get one with a lower height so I can lower the stem.

thanks


----------



## jimbonnet (May 9, 2005)

"top cap"


----------



## chibi (Mar 9, 2008)

jimbonnet said:


> "top cap"


Thanks, but when I search for "top cap" I only seem to get the cap which you screw in
on top of the headset. I am looking for the bottom unit that seats on top of the head
tube.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

Depending on the set up, that is probably part of the headset. Shopping for a headset with a small stack height is probably what you want to do.


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Mar 20, 2007)

Cane Creek makes their new 110 headset as a 110-IS model, which works on most integrated setups. I will be upgrading to one when I upgrade to my Reynolds Ouzo Pro fork. In the headset bundle, you get two top caps, one tall and one short. You'll even have choice of anodized colors!


----------



## chibi (Mar 9, 2008)

mylesofsmyles said:


> Cane Creek makes their new 110 headset as a 110-IS model, which works on most integrated setups. I will be upgrading to one when I upgrade to my Reynolds Ouzo Pro fork. In the headset bundle, you get two top caps, one tall and one short. You'll even have choice of anodized colors!


Thanks for the info, I found the 110-IS at universal cycles's website.

http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=21850

Is 41mm the right diameter for the Caad9?


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Mar 20, 2007)

chibi said:


> Thanks for the info, I found the 110-IS at universal cycles's website.
> 
> http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=21850
> 
> Is 41mm the right diameter for the Caad9?


It'll fit perfectly!


----------



## cryoplasm (Jun 14, 2008)

No it won't. 41.8mm is the right OD. The Italian standard.


----------



## chibi (Mar 9, 2008)

cryoplasm said:


> No it won't. 41.8mm is the right OD. The Italian standard.


What is the Italian standard? Do you mean the Campy integrated headset.


----------



## cryoplasm (Jun 14, 2008)

That's right. There are two standards:

1. 36x45 Angle bearings, 41mm OD
2. 45x45 Angle bearings, 41.8mm OD (ITA)

Cannondales take 2. Treks use 1.

You could put 1 into the CAAD, it will fit but will be loose and not up to std.

If you want I've got both these headsets to sell -- if interested PM me.


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Mar 20, 2007)

cryoplasm said:


> That's right. There are two standards:
> 
> 1. 36x45 Angle bearings, 41mm OD
> 2. 45x45 Angle bearings, 41.8mm OD (ITA)
> ...


I am interested to see how accurate this information is, not to second guess you. I saw an older CAAD5, I believe, which had a Campagnolo headset, and the head tube diameter was noticeably larger than on My CAAD9. I am sure you are probably right, if referencing older Cannondale frames, but does this hold true to their newer frames. Cannondale specs a lot of road bikes with integrated Cane Creek headsets, which would lead me to believe they are using the Integrated standard, not Campagnolo's standard. I just ordered my 110-IS, should have it tomorrow; we'll see.


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Mar 20, 2007)

Hat in hand, I should have never doubted you. I attempted to install my 110-is headset and discovered it was a hair too small. Cannondale uses the Campagnolo Integrated standard. Interestingly enough, when you remove the stock bearings from the CAAD9, they are labeled Campy. My bad, I'm sorry!


----------



## cryoplasm (Jun 14, 2008)

mylesofsmyles said:


> Hat in hand, I should have never doubted you. I attempted to install my 110-is headset and discovered it was a hair too small. Cannondale uses the Campagnolo Integrated standard. Interestingly enough, when you remove the stock bearings from the CAAD9, they are labeled Campy. My bad, I'm sorry!


I've got a new Cane Creek IS2i headset which will work for you. I'm willing to sell it to you for £30 shipped to US if you are interested. I'm based in the UK. I bought this part for my own CAAD9 but never got around to building the rig. PM me.


----------

